# Another force from the "Dark Side" out to kill taxi's (and rideshare)



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Elon Musk's Boring Company has won the bid to build a high-speed tunnel train from ORD (Chicago's main airport) to The Loop. That train will make the trip in 12 minutes, rather than the current 45+ time by car.

Not surprisingly, horse and buggy drivers are upset with this horrible new technology!

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/13/elo...-group-to-add-to-list-of-enemies-cabbies.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Elon Musk's Boring Company has won the bid to build a high-speed tunnel train from ORD (Chicago's main airport) to The Loop. That train will make the trip in 12 minutes, rather than the current 45+ time by car.
> 
> Not surprisingly, horse and buggy drivers are upset with this horrible new technology!
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/13/elo...-group-to-add-to-list-of-enemies-cabbies.html


Imagine
Being trapped underground
Buried ALIVE !

In a tube
Full of strangers
In the dark
Then the air runs out . . . .


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Imagine
> Being trapped underground
> Buried ALIVE !
> 
> ...


And all of it happening in under two seconds


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

A high speed tunnel train?

How many miles is that?

Tunnels are usually in the range of some ungodly figure like 100 million per half mile to dig arnt they?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Doesnt Elon musk and I assume hot girlfriend or wife who ever she is, look like the type of person that James bond kills at the end of the movie, and also sleeps with his girl somewhere in the movie?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ya, as believable as any of his other ridiculous concepts


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A high speed tunnel train?
> 
> How many miles is that?
> 
> Tunnels are usually in the range of some ungodly figure like 100 million per half mile to dig arnt they?


He'll have plenty of money with all the dirt bricks he's making with the borings.

This is actually true by the way, the dirt bricks part, not so sure about the "plenty of money".


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A high speed tunnel train?
> 
> How many miles is that?
> 
> Tunnels are usually in the range of some ungodly figure like 100 million per half mile to dig arnt they?


Yes. But in Chicago politics, all things are possible. You see the Mayor of Chicago smiling in the background, right? Wanna guess why?



uberdriverfornow said:


> ya, as believable as any of his other ridiculous concepts


Yeah, like electric cars, reinventing batteries, solar power, and rockets that launch things into space and then land themselves...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Tunnels are usually in the range of some ungodly figure like 100 million per half mile to dig arnt they?


Which is why he started a company with the express intent of not just boring tunnels, but doing it cheaper.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Musk better take the left turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Imagine
> Being trapped underground
> Buried ALIVE !
> 
> ...


You just discrived my daily life it's not that bad once you get use to it the hard part is running from the service animals.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Yeah, like electric cars, reinventing batteries, solar power, and rockets that launch things into space and then land themselves...

















electric cars are legit, electric cars that drive themselves......into walls and firetrucks(eg autopilot nonsense).... not legit lol

solar power is legit

but most of his concepts are either hoaxes or completely unachievable

they love to mix some truth in with lies or deception to throw you off


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

You forgot flouride in our drinking water, lol.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

http://www.politifact.com/florida/s...ruth-about-fluoride-doesnt-include-nazi-myth/

at the bottom they try to debunk it, but we know it's true


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya, as believable as any of his other ridiculous concepts


Running trains under ground for long distances is a ridiculous concept? News flash, we have been doing it for years!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> He'll have plenty of money with all the dirt bricks he's making with the borings.
> 
> This is actually true by the way, the dirt bricks part, not so sure about the "plenty of money".


Excellent !
Dirt BRICKS
TO "BUILD 'THE WALL ' " !!!



JimKE said:


> You forgot flouride in our drinking water, lol.


Drink BEER !
The Fluoride is FILTERED OUT !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Excellent !
> Dirt BRICKS
> TO "BUILD 'THE WALL ' " !!!
> 
> ...


See that's where Musk hasn't thought things out all the way.

He should be building tunnels for the cartel *and *selling dirt bricks to build the wall!

In Mexico, they call this "_negocio redondo"._


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> http://www.politifact.com/florida/s...ruth-about-fluoride-doesnt-include-nazi-myth/
> 
> at the bottom they try to debunk it, but we know it's true


I guess in 2018 they just put papa John's in the water


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> See that's where Musk hasn't thought things out all the way.
> 
> He should be building tunnels for the cartel *and *selling dirt bricks to build the wall!
> 
> In Mexico, they call this "_negocio redondo"._


I like the way your think !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Excellent !
> Dirt BRICKS
> TO "BUILD 'THE WALL ' " !!!
> 
> ...


what is your source ? never heard that one before and it's really hard to filter out flouride



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Running trains under ground for long distances is a ridiculous concept? News flash, we have been doing it for years!


not so much ridiculous concept in general as it is a ridiculous concept for fraudster Musk to be acting like he can follow through with


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I would never bet against Musk. He's crazy but he does produce what he promises.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Doesnt Elon musk and I assume hot girlfriend or wife who ever she is, look like the type of person that James bond kills at the end of the movie, and also sleeps with his girl somewhere in the movie?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

3rd CDC


Lowestformofwit said:


> View attachment 244074
> View attachment 244075


Is musk a dr? Lol I was thinking similar to the dude from octopussy who cares more about marine wildlife and environment or the dude from moonraker would be most appropriate but will need to update to modern tech lol

Kinda like a global environmental terrorist

The main goon would have to be updated from jaws technology to Steven seagal me thinks


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> 3rd CDC
> 
> Is musk a dr? Lol I was thinking similar to the dude from octopussy who cares more about marine wildlife and environment or the dude from moonraker would be most appropriate but will need to update to modern tech lol
> 
> ...


Segal is old and fat.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Segal is old and fat.


Exactly but steven Segal cares about pollution and Elon musk has given him wireless fists and feet to fight bond as long as they are within wifi range


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Segal is old and fat.


Not about to cast the first rock in that direction, out of respect for my glass residence.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sorry but if you watch the crap Steven seagal made from a period of maybe 1999-2013 which maybe was 1 movie every 2.5 weeks and it was all basically the same exact movie, you would agree that Steven seagal is old, fat and out of his mind but everyone on the set is afraid to tell him

The turning point was Half past dead, possibly the greatest worst movie I have ever seen with ja rule, so maybe 10- 12 years after that which might be 783 movies and I watched all of them lol


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Bond is a bloody ******. He shouldn't have killed Max Zorin who tried to do the world a massive favor by destroying Silicone Valley.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Christopher walken was great but grace jones as the female goon was way a head of her time where there was no female goons I would think, it came out when I was young and I think I saw it in the theaters


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fauxknight said:


> Which is why he started a company with the express intent of not just boring tunnels, but doing it cheaper.


I'm not sure how they are planning on doing it cheaper,

You still gotta bring in heavy equipment operators, demolition experts... ect... to dig the tunnel (This is where they can save money by doing it better)

You need materials to build the tunnel to acceptable standards (set cost)

You need the labor to actually build the tunnel (where you can save money by doing it better)

Then you gotta truck the dirt out and ship to somewhere it's legal to dump. (Set cost)

Then you have to pay to dump the dirt.. (set cost)

I'm not seeing a lot of wiggle room for things to be improved.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm not sure how they are planning on doing it cheaper,
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm not seeing a lot of wiggle room for things to be improved.


They explain some of it on the site. I think the biggest/easiest cost cut was simply making smaller tunnels. Boring for purpose built tubes is a lot cheaper than tunneling out a 4 lane highway.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> electric cars are legit, electric cars that drive themselves......into walls and firetrucks(eg autopilot nonsense).... not legit lol
> 
> solar power is legit


Neither electric cars nor solar power are legit. Neither one of them will ever recover the energy expended in making them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> You forgot flouride in our drinking water, lol.


Fluoride spilled from a truck and ate the concrete. . .


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Elon Musk's Boring Company has won the bid to build a high-speed tunnel train from ORD (Chicago's main airport) to The Loop. That train will make the trip in 12 minutes, rather than the current 45+ time by car.
> 
> Not surprisingly, horse and buggy drivers are upset with this horrible new technology!
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/13/elo...-group-to-add-to-list-of-enemies-cabbies.html


Having lived in Chicago for 21 years, most people take the CTA trains to the airport. This tunnel will be just another option to get there. Depending on where you live in Chicago, I am sure most people won't travel to downtown just to take this high-speed tunnel to the airport. This is gonna be geared toward specific people in the DT area. Competition is good.


----------



## QuietInTheBack (Dec 16, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya, as believable as any of his other ridiculous concepts


Yeah. Like SpaceX and reusable rockets.

Visionaries. What worthless oxygen thieves they are. Only one of a handful of things they ever dream up comes to fruition. What hacks.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I would never bet against Musk. He's crazy but he does produce what he promises.


lol yeah, a bunch of hoax CGI rocket launches and cars that kill their drivers but yeah he's such a great guy

I still can't believe everyone buys what Musk and the Baphomet loving NASA Freemasons sell the public but like Nixon said, "they won't believe it til they see it on tv".

Everyone still buys the nonsense of him sending one of his cars into fake "orbit". lmao


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

GCI rocket launches? I guess you think we faked the moon landing as well. Sigh.


----------

